# سؤال حول دورات الوقاية الاشعاعية



## عاطف بدر (19 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم جميعا 
سؤالى حول دورات الوقاية من المخاطر الاشعاعية للعاملين فى مجال اسخدام المواد المشعة X-ray & Gamma-ray
اريد تفاصيل عن اماكن الدورات فى مصر واسعارها ومعلومات الاتصال بهذة المراكز وما هى المراكز المعتمدة للحصول على هذة الدورات 
ملحوظة لقد سمعت انها تتبع وزارة الصحة ولكنى لا اعرف التفاصل حيث اننى احتاجها للعمل فى مجال التفتيش بأستخدام الراديوجرافيك 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## hussam yusuf (24 ديسمبر 2009)

انا لو اعرف ااقول على طول:7:


----------



## مصطفىفتحى (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*ردا على دورات الوقايه من الاشعاع*

اولا السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
اولا يا هندسه دورات الوقايه من الاشعاع لا يوجد مكان يعقدها الا هيئة الوقايه الذريه 
و المفروض انك تكون شغال فى موسسه بتعمل فى هذا المجال و هى اللى ترشحك للدوره او انك تروح هيئة الوقايه الذريه و تحجز فى اقرب دوره اللى غالبا موعدها بيكون غير محدد الا بعد الحصول على العدد لبداية الدوره 
ثانيا هى تكلفتها تقريبا بتكون الف و مائتين جنيه و بتكون لمدة شهر كامل و اللى بيحاضرك فيها بيكونوا دكاتره من هيئة الوقايه و فى الاخر بيكون فى امتحان سهل 
بعد الامتحان بتحصل منهم على شهاده انك حضرت الدوره و بتروح فى وزارة الصحه تقدم على حاجه اسمها ترخيص مزاولة المهنه و بس كده 
و لو احتجت اى حاجه انا تحت امرك
و بالتوفيق انشاء الله


----------



## ENGMSA86 (30 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بالنسبة للوقاية الاشعاعية مش مهم الدورات بس المهم اننا نستخدم الاجهزة والدروع اللى بتحمينا من التعرض للاشعاع.....انا مهندس اجهزة طبية وباتعامل مع الاشعاعات سواء فى الطب النووووووى او التصوير الاشعاعى ... وباقولكم يا جماعة بجد لازم نحموا مفسيكم من الاشعاعات دى لانها مع تراكم الزمان بتسبب سرطانات ...


----------

